# 100% Full



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Anybody know what happens when your PM inbox or sentbox get 100% full? Does it actually stop working?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not a topic for main - but when it's full it's full.... so technically it does stop "working" - 'cos how do you get more in?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> Anybody know what happens when your PM inbox or sentbox get 100% full? Does it actually stop working?


I would be happy if I had a friend to sent me 1 or 2 PMs never mind it getting full  :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

saint said:


> Not a topic for main - but when it's full it's full.... so technically it does stop "working" - 'cos how do you get more in?


I thought it just started deleting the older messages....but I stand to be corrected. You could of course movethem all into 'saved' to find your inbox 100% empty!

H


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> Anybody know what happens when your PM inbox or sentbox get 100% full? Does it actually stop working?


You must be a very popular chap 

Sorry about all those PM's :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yes it does.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KenTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know what happens when your PM inbox or sentbox get 100% full? Does it actually stop working?
> ...


 :lol:


----------

